
Show HN: Madeon's Adventure Machine - sydlawrence
http://madeon.fr/adventuremachine
======
Robadob
For anyone who has a midi controller available, it's a bit well hidden under
'Info'->'Tip: Got A Launchpad?' but apparently it supports the experimental
Web MIDI API.

~~~
sydlawrence
yup :)

------
golergka
So, basically, Novation's Launchpad app in the browser, only with a far better
presets.

(Launchpad is originally Novation's controller for Ableton Live, and Maden
(artist) got famous after a couple of youtube videos of him performing mashups
with Launchpad got viral).

~~~
akx
FWIW, I think Madeon was popular well before the mashup videos.

~~~
squeaky-clean
His remix of "The Island" got him some attention, but it was the "Pop Culture"
mashup video that got him to explode to tour-with-Lady-Gaga popularity.

------
anon4
Black screen for me with a lot of "Cross-Origin Request Blocked" for resources
from domain madeonwmas.s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com

Edit: seems this was caused by HTTPS Everywhere. Works with it turned off.

~~~
sydlawrence
makes sense, unfortunately we wanted decent caching of the audio samples so
are using http rather than https for the audio files

------
mrdassani
Is there any intention of building this out into a broader music-making tool?
I can think of a lot of ways this could be a great way for introducing people
to music production in a simple, intuitive manner. It also helps that Madeon
is behind this and his music is arguably some of the most creative and well
thought out since the likes of Daft Punk

~~~
jweather
It's called Ableton Live... they didn't invent the idea, but they're easily
the most popular software for building and playing layered loops.

Lots of artistry goes into authoring the loops themselves before you ever get
to the point of sequencing them into a song. The Adventure Machine lets you
enjoy the fruits of Madeon's work in building some loops that work together
well.

~~~
mrdassani
Ableton Live is not intuitive (personal experience), nor is it freely
available on the web like this is, which is what I was trying to get at (but
missed mentioning).

------
nickysielicki
This is amazing.

<epic-lols> </epic-lols>

I cannot believe how good _I_ am at making music with this. /s :)

------
heywire
Well, there goes my afternoon...

------
jayshahtx
Loved this and really like Madeon - also worth checking out the Daft Punk
equivalent to this/very similar concept:

[http://www.najle.com/idaft/](http://www.najle.com/idaft/)

------
Kiro
Very cool! I love Madeon. How did you end up getting this gig?

~~~
sydlawrence
we do a lot of stuff in music:
[http://wemakeawesomesh.it/make](http://wemakeawesomesh.it/make)

~~~
Robadob
As someone with little music production interest, from first seeing the
novation launchpad in Madeon's Pop Culture youtube video, I always thought
there must be some unrelated uses. The art installation your team did looks
great, the first application shows how they could be useful for demonstrating
cellular automata.

[http://wemakeawesomesh.it/standing-
novation.html](http://wemakeawesomesh.it/standing-novation.html)

~~~
sydlawrence
yeah standing novation was cool... I love how the launchpad is basically just
a "dumb" device. And i like lights, and I like buttons... Launchpad FTW

------
ofcapl_
looks and works awesome! :)

~~~
sydlawrence
thanks :)

------
currywurst
Does anyone know of any good WebAudio based looper apps ?

------
blastseld
Wow, it remind me www.incredibox.com

